# What hobby would you get into if time and money weren’t an issue?



## Bretrick (Nov 16, 2021)

I would be a wildlife Photographer.
I would have my own Property in the Australian bush and would set up motion activated infra red cameras for the night critters


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2021)

Not really sure tbh... I am already someone whose main hobby is photography... but I I think if money wasn't a factor.. I'd learn to fly...


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Not really sure tbh... I am already someone whose main hobby is photography... but I I think if money wasn't a factor.. I'd learn to fly...


That is not something I would do.
If my car engine stops, no big deal. Plane engine stops....


----------



## bowmore (Nov 16, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> That is not something I would do.
> If my car engine stops, no big deal. Plane engine stops....


Has not happened to me in 1200 hours of flying


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 16, 2021)

I can’t think of anything.

My latest interest is repairing old books for my own use and for sale.

I’ve always gravitated towards hobbies that are inexpensive, save money, or have the potential to produce income.

I’ve stayed away from hobbies that are normally a financial drain.

If you have an interest you can usually find a way to stick a toe in the water and pay as you go.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> That is not something I would do.
> If my car engine stops, no big deal. Plane engine stops....


 I wouldn't care about that.. if it's my time I'll go not before... and I have to admit to being a little bit of a hedonist, and adventurous


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I can’t think of anything.
> 
> *My latest interest is repairing old books for my own use and for sale.*
> 
> ...


repairing old books ?.. now that _is_ a skill indeed....


----------



## hawkdon (Nov 16, 2021)

Radio Control flying...have stuck my toe into it several times,
but didn't have adequate training nor the money to afford
the hobby, unfortunately....


----------



## helenbacque (Nov 16, 2021)

Archaeology in Mayan country.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2021)

hawkdon said:


> Radio Control flying...have stuck my toe into it several times,
> but didn't have adequate training nor the money to afford
> the hobby, unfortunately....


have you tried flying Drones yet


----------



## hawkdon (Nov 16, 2021)

No Dolly, now at this age I 've got the hand tremors too
severely....just have to accept it.....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> repairing old books ?.. now that _is_ a skill indeed....


It’s not a big deal, mostly paste and paper.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 16, 2021)

I have more than one interest and hobby...problem is finding the time to do them all! I love hobbies!

Lately, I've wanted to learn to golf. There's a country club in my area that offers golf, and it's expensive but the picture of Bob Hope golfing and living to a ripe old age has always enticed my interest. You know...all that walking on beautifully cut grass...they keep calling, but the pandemic has kept me confined. I'm hoping in the future, when things get back to normal (HAH!) I might attempt it.

I have a stamp collection I want to get back into...started it when I was a kid. Received gifts from older family members and compiled some books.

I have a coin collection I want to get back into...began collecting pennies, then nickels, dimes, quarters, and a few older coins. Have to sift through them to see if there are any gems before releasing them back to the bank.

I'd like to compose more music. I have composed mostly for my benefit. It's a problem solving activity yet artistic at the same time. 

Once I finish my dissertation, I will have more time to do all of the above! I'm in the middle of writing another 25,000 words to get close to finishing it.

BTW, SF has become a new hobby, and I enjoy scrolling down all the interesting threads. So I thank you all for it!


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 16, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> I would be a wildlife Photographer.
> I would have my own Property in the Australian bush and would set up motion activated infra red cameras for the night critters


That is a wonderful hobby! If you ever take photos, feel free to share here.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 16, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> It’s not a big deal, mostly paste and paper.


That's another hobby I forgot to mention - collecting old books. Did you have to take classes to learn how to repair them? I have enough old books that would keep me busy for awhile.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Not really sure tbh... I am already someone whose main hobby is photography... but I I think if money wasn't a factor.. I'd learn to fly...


That's an interesting hobby! Never thought of it as a hobby. I guess you would probably own your own plane then?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 16, 2021)

I'd love to be a professional magician. Not necessarily as big as David Copperfield or Penn and Teller
but I'd love to maybe travel to grade schools and perform for the children there. That or being a clown
seems like it would be a fun vocation but circuses of today just aren't what they once were.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 16, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> I'd love to be a professional magician. Not necessarily as big as David Copperfield or Penn and Teller
> but I'd love to maybe travel to grade schools and perform for the children there. That or being a clown
> seems like it would be a fun vocation but circuses of today just aren't what they once were.


If you like being a clown or magician, have you thought of going to children's hospitals and entertaining them? When I used to work at a children's hospital, we would have clowns come and perform. The kids loved them! Just a thought.


----------



## bingo (Nov 16, 2021)

i  would set up a model train layout again....i  need a larger area


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 16, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> That is a wonderful hobby! If you ever take photos, feel free to share here.


I have a few photos of birds in my area on my profile.
Amateur photos but still photos


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 16, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> I have more than one interest and hobby...problem is finding the time to do them all! I love hobbies!
> 
> Lately, I've wanted to learn to golf. There's a country club in my area that offers golf, and it's expensive but the picture of Bob Hope golfing and living to a ripe old age has always enticed my interest. You know...all that walking on beautifully cut grass...they keep calling, but the pandemic has kept me confined. I'm hoping in the future, when things get back to normal (HAH!) I might attempt it.
> 
> ...


I once played 3 holes of golf. I was 19 over par so decided to retire to the 19th hole 
Good list there.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> It’s not a big deal, mostly paste and paper.


one of my passions is very old books..I spend a lot of time in bookshops where some books are so old we're only allowed to touch them wearing white gloves ... many have been very carefully repaired and restored, and I'm led to understand it's a real skill


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> one of my passions is very old books..I spend a lot of time in bookshops where some books are so old we're only allowed to touch them wearing white gloves ... many have been very carefully repaired and restored, and I'm led to understand it's a real skill


I  knew an octogenarian years ago who would collect old books and then rewrite them to publish them (because of no copyright problems). So he would bring back to life topics or books that were practically "extinct."


----------



## Shero (Nov 16, 2021)

I believe I have realised all the passions I had, many I am still doing. Some like sailing and snorkling, I hope to do for the rest of my life.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 16, 2021)

Welding metal sculptures .. making mobiles (Alexander Calder).


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 16, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> I once played 3 holes of golf. I was 19 over par so decided to retire to the 19th hole
> Good list there.


Sounds like fun!


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 16, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Welding metal sculptures .. making mobiles (Alexander Calder).
> 
> View attachment 194853


I love the idea!


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 16, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> I have more than one interest and hobby...problem is finding the time to do them all! I love hobbies!
> 
> Lately, I've wanted to learn to golf. There's a country club in my area that offers golf, and it's expensive but the picture of Bob Hope golfing and living to a ripe old age has always enticed my interest. You know...all that walking on beautifully cut grass...they keep calling, but the pandemic has kept me confined. I'm hoping in the future, when things get back to normal (HAH!) I might attempt it.
> 
> ...


Touche re: SF!


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 16, 2021)

If money was no object I would absolutely collect vintage cars, especially the ones from the 60's and 70's.  I have a neighbor who has a vintage 60's Corvette convertible that he has restored over the years.  He only takes it out occasionally.  That thing is gorgeous.

I wouldn't want to restore them.  I would just want to collect and drive them.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I'd learn to fly...


Not me, I just hire a private jet and pilot ferry me around wherever I wanted to go. So long as money was no object that is.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 17, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> That's another hobby I forgot to mention - collecting old books. Did you have to take classes to learn how to repair them? I have enough old books that would keep me busy for awhile.


I got started with a how to book from the local flea market and a few tips from an old timer that is gone now.

I’ve also watched many YouTube videos.

My biggest limitation is the lack of an expensive stamping machine to letter the spines and covers.  I limit myself to minor repairs as opposed to actual bookbinding.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 17, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> I  knew an octogenarian years ago who would collect old books and then rewrite them to publish them (because of no copyright problems). So he would bring back to life topics or books that were practically "extinct."


Those folks and the internet print on demand shops have destroyed the value of my book collection.

The internet has been a blessing and a curse to many book collectors.

A good lesson to collect things you enjoy, not because of the potential value.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 17, 2021)

oops!


----------



## timoc (Nov 17, 2021)

What hobby would you get into if time and money weren’t an issue?​
*I would muster* and convert the most gigantic fleet of ships into floating factories. Their mission would be to collect every scrap of plastic from the Earth's waters, which would then be transformed into giant 'Lego' type building blocks to be used in the building of modern houses.
My plastic paradise would have all the creature comforts that would allow me to entice a certain lady who lives over the road, into joining me in my new ice cream warehouse.


----------



## HarryHawk (Nov 17, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Those folks and the internet print on demand shops have destroyed the value of my book collection.
> 
> The internet has been a blessing and a curse to many book collectors.
> 
> A good lesson to collect things you enjoy, not because of the potential value.


We have alot nonfiction, some what specialized informational books, nothing extremely old.  We are getting ready to move, we've been to several libraries hoping to donate some books.   More often than not, they don't want donated books.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 17, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Those folks and the internet print on demand shops have destroyed the value of my book collection.
> 
> The internet has been a blessing and a curse to many book collectors.
> 
> A good lesson to collect things you enjoy, not because of the potential value.


So true!


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 17, 2021)

timoc said:


> What hobby would you get into if time and money weren’t an issue?​
> *I would muster* and convert the most gigantic fleet of ships into floating factories. Their mission would be to collect every scrap of plastic from the Earth's waters, which would then be transformed into giant 'Lego' type building blocks to be used in the building of modern houses.
> My plastic paradise would have all the creature comforts that would allow me to entice a certain lady who lives over the road, into joining me in my new ice cream warehouse.


What a lovely idea! I hope someone will see your thread and make it a reality, in more ways than one!!!


----------



## Gaer (Nov 17, 2021)

I would sculpt all day, every day.  Bronze sculptures are expensive to create.  That's the only thing holding me back.


----------



## timoc (Nov 17, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I would sculpt all day, every day.  Bronze sculptures are expensive to create.  That's the only thing holding me back.


You are good, girl, you are good. 
I'll pose as Albert Einstein on your next project.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 17, 2021)

Considering that there is a drive against the use of plastics,  I'm wondering if there will be a revival of traditional wooden toys.  Alternatively, toys made from resin bonded wood pulp.   I enjoy woodwork and I wouldn't mind making children's toys.

Here is one of daughter's collection of soft toys  ( he's called Walter Minky)  in a car made from scrap wood.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 17, 2021)

I would learn to play the piano. For that, I'd need lessons and a piano, so it is a no go.


----------



## S. Mary Cole (Nov 17, 2021)

I would own and run a small bookshop.  Always been my dream!


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 17, 2021)

S. Mary Cole said:


> I would own and run a small bookshop.  Always been my dream!


I thought about doing that. Nowadays, the independent bookstores that stay in business have to put on a complex dog and pony show to keep their customers out of the hands of Amazon and B&N.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 18, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> I would learn to play the piano. For that, I'd need lessons and a piano, so it is a no go.


My answer as well.  I play, but not well, and would love to have a baby grand piano.


----------



## Colleen (Nov 18, 2021)

I've been a quilter for over 20 years. I also do counted cross stitch and I crochet and do wool applique......so I can't think of anything else to add to my busy life. I think I'm good


----------



## David777 (Nov 18, 2021)

Unlike those that just watch the boob tube, already have had over decades more hobbies and leisure activities than I have time for and years to live just keeps shrinking for what I do enjoy.


----------



## feywon (Nov 18, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> It’s not a big deal, mostly paste and paper.


I would think steady hands, amd patience would he useful too.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 18, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> If my car engine stops, no big deal. Plane engine stops....


Yeah, a tad OT, but that happened to me.

Small, prop start, tail dragger, rebuilt '48 trainer
Funny feeling when all you hear is whooshing of wind 
Funnier feeling doing a dead stick landing.....there's a story here, but wrong thread


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 18, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> Lately, I've wanted to learn to golf.


Learning is fun
Nothing better than hitting the sweet spot off the tee, and watching that dimpled orb start out low, then soar into a slight draw around that dogleg, shaping it exactly where you want it to go.

However, once you become a single digit handicap, it's all frustration.....

*'A good walk spoiled' *cited by many an avid golfer


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> I have more than one interest and hobby...problem is finding the time to do them all! I love hobbies!
> 
> Lately, I've wanted to learn to golf. There's a country club in my area that offers golf, and it's expensive *but the picture of Bob Hope golfing and living to a ripe old age has always enticed my interest. *You know...all that walking on beautifully cut grass...they keep calling, but the pandemic has kept me confined. I'm hoping in the future, when things get back to normal (HAH!) I might attempt it.


LOL..be careful out there Bob might have lived a long life, but Bing played even more golf,  and died on the golf course in his 70's...


----------



## IrisSenior (Nov 19, 2021)

I would have a book/tea shop that backed on a conservation/park area with a small lake. Helpers for lifting the books which will be in alphabetical/genre order. A supplier that finds books for me and a baker that supplies small tasty goodies to go with the tea. I will have 2 cats in the bookstore and 2 dogs to walk with in the park. My 4 bedroom house will be within walking distance. Did I miss anything?


----------



## officerripley (Nov 19, 2021)

I'd walk along the beach at least once a day and pick up interesting pieces of driftwood.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Nov 28, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I would sculpt all day, every day.  Bronze sculptures are expensive to create.  That's the only thing holding me back.



Use sculpty clay and the gray clay you can get at Michaels art and craft store. I bought these for my granddaughter years ago and she did great with them. I ended up giving a large chunk of the professional sculpting to my friend. I had bought it and never used it.  But if you dont have to funds for bronze you can still use other affordable materials.


----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 28, 2021)

I think I would get into sailing. I like being on the water or near the water so it would be nice to have a boat and be able to sail on the water.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 28, 2021)

Smiley Holly said:


> I think I would get into sailing. I like being on the water or near the water so it would be nice to have a boat and be able to sail on the water.



You beat me to it!  A lifelong dream. In addition to time and money, I'd also need a health reset.


----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 28, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> You beat me to it!  A lifelong dream. In addition to time and money, I'd also need a health reset.


I think it would be so relaxing with just being on the water with the wind in my hair.


----------



## JB in SC (Dec 23, 2021)

bingo said:


> i  would set up a model train layout again....i  need a larger area



I’d do that, but live steam. Ride on would be fun, but I don’t have enough room in my yard for a decent sized 7 1/2” scale layout.


----------



## Verisure (Dec 23, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> What hobby would you get into if time and money weren’t an issue?​


..... and if I were not a coward? Skydiving.


----------



## Verisure (Dec 23, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Welding metal sculptures .. making mobiles (Alexander Calder).
> 
> View attachment 194853


You wouldn't hang that above an infant's crib, would you?


----------



## Knight (Dec 23, 2021)

hawkdon said:


> Radio Control flying...have stuck my toe into it several times,
> but didn't have adequate training nor the money to afford
> the hobby, unfortunately....


Tried that quite awhile back. Don't remember how much power the fuel glow motor had just remember the plane my son & I built had a 6ft. wing span & weighed 7lbs. 
Like you no training so the 1st. experience didn't go well. Got that monster in the air & it climbed vertically like a rocket. Then when leveled out it was headed towards a road full of trucks & cars. It wouldn't turn so the only thing left to do was to try nose diving it.  

That worked. It worked so well the wings shredded, the body disintegrated all the way beck past the cockpit. The motor shaft bent.  !st. & last attempt at that as a hobby.

I think now an herb garden & using the green house I just built will be the hobby with the least chance of failure.


----------



## JB in SC (Dec 23, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> You beat me to it!  A lifelong dream. In addition to time and money, I'd also need a health reset.



Sailing is lot of fun. Biggest issue is the time and being local to a great sailing area. I had friend with a Catalina 22 back in the 80’s and lived near a prime sailing area. We’d go out in the late afternoon and sail by a full moon, had a small kicker when the wind died. Sailboats aren’t for everyone, they’re not terribly expensive in comparison to a power boat, but it’s almost a requisite to have moorage. They are a pain to launch.


----------



## JB in SC (Dec 23, 2021)

Knight said:


> Tried that quite awhile back. Don't remember how much power the fuel glow motor had just remember the plane my son & I built had a 6ft. wing span & weighed 7lbs.
> Like you no training so the 1st. experience didn't go well. Got that monster in the air & it climbed vertically like a rocket. Then when leveled out it was headed towards a road full of trucks & cars. It wouldn't turn so the only thing left to do was to try nose diving it.
> 
> That worked. It worked so well the wings shredded, the body disintegrated all the way beck past the cockpit. The motor shaft bent.  !st. & last attempt at that as a hobby.
> ...



RC pilots call it planting a balsa tree. I flew RC pattern back in the 70’s but my reflexes aren’t up to flying now nor the cost. I seldom spent more than $100 on mine in the day. Now it’s more like $2000 to $5000.

High quality multi rotor drones ($600) are fun and will return to base automatically. Much easier to fly and don’t require the fast reflexes of flying a fixed wing. You can see where you’re going via the camera using your phone.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 23, 2021)

> if time and money weren’t an issue


Wow, I had to think about that...I'd like to go to tone of the temples in the Wudang Mountains of China, and become trained to the level of Master in Wushu.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 23, 2021)

Verisure said:


> ..... and if I were not a coward? Skydiving.


My son just finished the training for skydiving, I said I would but I don't believe in jumping out of a perfectly good aircraft.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 23, 2021)

If I were quite rich, I would love to have my own helicopter, and be able to fly it myself.


----------



## Verisure (Dec 23, 2021)

Nathan said:


> My son just finished the training for skydiving, I said I would but


Back in my 20's a good friend of mine was all excited about a skydiving introduction meet and he begged me to join him. I remember in the Army how they tried to get us to sign up for jump school but I wasn't interested. Anyway, I promised to go along with my friend. We drove to the airport where the Skydiver's Club was based. We watched the planes go up and circle round and the parachutists jump and did their thing. Neither my friend nor I said a word and when the last jump had been made we got back into his car and drove home. He never mentioned it again and I never reminded him of it either.


Nathan said:


> I don't believe in jumping out of a perfectly good aircraft.


Gunny Sergent Tom Highway​


----------



## terry123 (Dec 24, 2021)

I would have a house instead of a condo and a greenhouse to grow different kinds of ferns. I would live near a beach for long walks.


----------



## Knight (Dec 24, 2021)

JB in SC said:


> RC pilots call it planting a balsa tree. I flew RC pattern back in the 70’s but my reflexes aren’t up to flying now nor the cost. I seldom spent more than $100 on mine in the day. Now it’s more like $2000 to $5000.
> 
> High quality multi rotor drones ($600) are fun and will return to base automatically. Much easier to fly and don’t require the fast reflexes of flying a fixed wing. You can see where you’re going via the camera using your phone.


That sounds like something I could really get into. Any suggestion or web sites I could look into?


----------



## Knight (Dec 24, 2021)

Nathan said:


> My son just finished the training for skydiving, I said I would but I don't believe in jumping out of a perfectly good aircraft.


My thoughts exactly. Seems insane to jump out of an airplane with a bag of rags strapped to your back. Not so much the trip down it's that hard landing when the chute doesn't open.


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 24, 2021)

If money was no object I would have a little driving pony and keep it at a nice full service stable where everything would be done for me (grooming, training, harnessing, cleaning pony afterwards) and all I would need to do is show up and drive my pony through beautiful trails.


----------



## charry (Dec 24, 2021)

Our hobby was to see the world together , but sadly hubbys stroke happened 10 yrs ago .....


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 16, 2022)

Since I enjoy snorkeling, I think I would really enjoy scuba diving. #1 I don't really live in an area that has much scuba diving going on so to do it I would have to travel and the equipment would be quite expensive as well.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 16, 2022)

I'd love to learn watch making.


----------



## Mandee (Jan 16, 2022)

I love horses and at one time had started learning to ride, but the place closed down and
all other options were too far away. Having moved to a different location now and if there was
somewhere I could go - I'd love to go back to horse riding.


----------



## Chet (Jan 16, 2022)

World travel in my private jet with an entourage of assistants.


----------



## garyt1957 (Jan 16, 2022)

If traveling can be considered a hobby I'd do the " Lifestyles of the Rich and Famous " type travel.  You know, rent an entire island, fly private jets, that kind of thing


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 7, 2022)

My hobby, well it is not really a hobby because I do get use out of the item. I collect glasses. Now not the glasses that you drink something out of, but eye wear. I really don't know how I got into it other than when I had a pair and a back up pair and sunglasses and they all looked very similar and thought to myself of this is too dull. So now I have many different styles. It is pretty crazy indeed. I even wear certain ones with certain outfits.


----------



## officerripley (Feb 7, 2022)

Signe The Survivor said:


> My hobby, well it is not really a hobby because I do get use out of the item. I collect glasses. Now not the glasses that you drink something out of, but eye wear. I really don't know how I got into it other than when I had a pair and a back up pair and sunglasses and they all looked very similar and thought to myself of this is too dull. So now I have many different styles. It is pretty crazy indeed. I even wear certain ones with certain outfits.


I love this! You have to be a member for a while longer yet, I think, before you can post pictures, but when you can, I'd love to see some of your glasses if you don't mind. I love different kinds of glasses, especially red ones, I love red!


----------



## Jace (Feb 7, 2022)

Signe The Survivor said:


> My hobby, well it is not really a hobby because I do get use out of the item. I collect glasses. Now not the glasses that you drink something out of, but eye wear. I really don't know how I got into it other than when I had a pair and a back up pair and sunglasses and they all looked very similar and thought to myself of this is too dull. So now I have many different styles. It is pretty crazy indeed. I even wear certain ones with certain outfits.


Elton John has quite a collection, too.


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 7, 2022)

officerripley said:


> I love this! You have to be a member for a while longer yet, I think, before you can post pictures, but when you can, I'd love to see some of your glasses if you don't mind. I love different kinds of glasses, especially red ones, I love red!


I sure will.


Jace said:


> Elton John has quite a collection, too.


Yes he sure does.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 7, 2022)

I would like to make unique watches, even though many people do not wear one these days.  I think watchmaking is a fascinating profession.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 7, 2022)

Flower arrangement as well as home decorating.


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 7, 2022)

Latin & Ballroom dancing. we've been there, and we are still there. Tuition, practice and training can rack up the costs. As can dance costumes, luckily though, my wife made most of them. 
We learned a number of what is known as: Off-Beat dances. The Balboa being one of them. Here's a master class of Balboa by two very dear friends of ours.


----------



## oldpeculier (Feb 7, 2022)

Collecting antique motorcycles.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 7, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> I would like to make unique watches, even though many people do not wear one these days.  I think watchmaking is a fascinating profession.


@Lewkat I’m with you! I actually love my timepieces, I wear them every day, alternating each one to match the outfit.


----------



## caramel (Feb 16, 2022)

If money were no object, I'd indulge in the hobbies I have now but don't have the money to spend on them.  I love fountain pens.  I'd get some really expensive ones to compare with the ones I have now to see if the expensive ones really do write better.  I love the inexpensive ones I have now, so I can't see spending money on expensive one if they write the same.

But if money were no object. . . .


----------



## Geezer Garage (Feb 16, 2022)

Classic cars, and motorcycles, metal working, and machining are all things I'm fully immersed in. For the last several yrs I've been spending the majority of my time on finishing the new shop. It's over 2700sf, so it's been a bit of a slog, but I'm getting close to finished. MIke


----------



## Gaer (Feb 16, 2022)

I have an invention for a extremely low cost molecular water purification system to be utilized worldwide utilizing sea water.
I guess I would put money and energy into that.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 16, 2022)

I think I’d enjoy being a philanthropist, maybe of the type Percy Ross was. Helping people to  live their best possible lives.


----------



## RFW (Feb 16, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> Classic cars, and motorcycles, metal working, and machining are all things I'm fully immersed in. For the last several yrs I've been spending the majority of my time on finishing the new shop. It's over 2700sf, so it's been a bit of a slog, but I'm getting close to finished. MIke


I would have gone that route but as my main hobby is already expensive enough, I'll just continue with it


----------



## ElCastor (Feb 16, 2022)

I am a collector at heart. I bought a nice looking duck decoy for very little in an antique shop -- Mason Premier Canvasback as it turned out. Got interested, attended a collectors meet, and over a period of many years drove more than 10,000 miles, went door to door in the boondocks, and traded with many other collectors in pursuit of my passion. Problem was the house and walls came to be overcome -- decoys everywhere. Aieeee! With a couple of exceptions I dumped the collection and never looked back.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 16, 2022)

“With science, we can tell grander stories, stories that reflect the *true* inconceivable immensity of the cosmos, and our small but precious place within it. We’re not restricted to a small repertoire of endlessly repeated parables. We can draw on the best stories from across all of culture and history.”

Excerpted from - *https://onlysky.media/daylightatheism/science-lets-us-tell-better-stories/*


----------



## timoc (Feb 16, 2022)

What hobby would you get into if time and money weren’t an issue?​
*Difficult, really difficult*, but I suppose......

I'd buy every car and motorized modes of transport on the planet, then I'd scrap the lot, then I'd encourage people to use their legs and plates of meat to get about, but I'd allow disabled folk to have any electric or motorized devices they require.

OK, I'll stand against the wall like a good boy while you all take aim with your rifles.


----------



## RFW (Feb 16, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


> “With science, we can tell grander stories, stories that reflect the *true* inconceivable immensity of the cosmos, and our small but precious place within it. We’re not restricted to a small repertoire of endlessly repeated parables. We can draw on the best stories from across all of culture and history.”
> 
> Excerpted from - *https://onlysky.media/daylightatheism/science-lets-us-tell-better-stories/*


That sounds good and all but I'll need more coffee to understand this.


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 16, 2022)

I love to play my guitar and sing and do so every morning 5 days/week.  However, I only strum along with all those cords I know.  I sometimes wish I could play like Chet Atkins, Merle Travis, Roy Clark or Hank Snow.  I never got into wild rock so guys like Jimmy Hendrix do nothing for me.  But I'm afraid, it ain't gonna happen!


----------



## Pinky (Feb 16, 2022)

I would get back into stained glass work. Of course, I would have a studio to work in and stock all the glass and lead came. I wish I'd shipped my iris window back from Australia. 

I also would love to try glass-blowing. It fascinates me.


----------



## officerripley (Feb 16, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


> “With science, we can tell grander stories, stories that reflect the *true* inconceivable immensity of the cosmos, and our small but precious place within it. We’re not restricted to a small repertoire of endlessly repeated parables. We can draw on the best stories from across all of culture and history.”
> 
> Excerpted from - *https://onlysky.media/daylightatheism/science-lets-us-tell-better-stories/*


Thanks for the link; I just signed up.


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2022)

Quilting, I have always wanted to learn.


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 16, 2022)

Since I live in the area where skiing/snowboarding is a very big thing and I have done it before and have enjoyed it as a fun time, I think if I had the money I would hire a Ski Professional to really teach me how to ski so I could attempt the difficult slopes.

Other than collecting the eye glasses that I already do.


----------



## Lara (Feb 17, 2022)

I dabble in Art which is already expensive enough but I would up my game 
and buy more supplies, take some lessons in new techniques, and travel.


----------



## Elina (Feb 28, 2022)

Landscape photographer ..if only photography was not so expensive ..all the lenses , filters etc etc cost a fortune


----------

